# 00 buckshot



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

What do you think the range of 12 gauge 3 1/2, 00 buckshot out of a modifed choke would be on a yote? What about number 4 buckshot?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i dont hunt coyotes with a shotgun, but the only sure way to know would be to pattern your gun. id guess something like 30-40 yards.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The effective range of the shot size you refere to is far greater than the effective range of the pattern. Get a tighter choke.

But to answer your question. The #4 buck will have a farther effective range cause it has more pellets. If you have a choice between the two, leave the 00 buck at home. I'd guess the range of the #4 buck through a modified choke would be 35-45yds. I could be wrong. Please pattern your gun and find out for yourself.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

#4B is the way to go. I've also used BB and it kills them quick, but you'll have a further reach with the 4B. Modified i believe is what i use, i can't remember, it's been so long since i messed with it. Just pattern it.

Another thing about the 3 1/2", why? Go with the 2 3/4". The reason being is because the 3 1/2" will actually be slower than the 2 3/4". They use basicly the same charge, just one has to push more lead than the other. I learned this from Mark Sadness at Sporting Clays in Bismarck. Speed kills. so what if you have more pellets, if they have no speed to penetrate.

xdeano


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

xdeano said:


> you'll have a further reach with the 4B.


Only if you have a tight enough choke. Other wiese you're much better off with lead BB's.



xdeano said:


> Another thing about the 3 1/2", why? Go with the 2 3/4". The reason being is because the 3 1/2" will actually be slower than the 2 3/4". They use basicly the same charge, just one has to push more lead than the other. I learned this from Mark Sadness at Sporting Clays in Bismarck. Speed kills. so what if you have more pellets, if they have no speed to penetrate.


I disagree with this whole statement. If you want to extend your effective range. You need as many pellets as you can get. Plain and simple. Why do you think 3 1/2 turkey loads are so popular? Why do you think turkey loads focus on pellet count and shot weight rather than speed (feet per second)?

No hard feelings xdeano. We may just have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Young'in said:


> What do you think the range of 12 gauge 3 1/2, 00 buckshot out of a modifed choke would be on a yote? What about number 4 buckshot?


I've had much better luck with #4 than 00. Scrounge up some big sheets of cardboard and try different chokes.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Years ago we tried 00 buck, thinking the cops use it for humans it would sure work on coyotes. It did work on coyotes but we also had some runners. 
only 9 pellets was the reason, so we switched over to buckshot. We tried #2 for a few hunts and switched over to #4. Been using it everysince and that was in the 70s. 
If you got the money Dead Coyote is the way to go, but I'm not rich so #4 buck does the job for me. 
An old friend of mine uses copper coated BBs out of something he calls Moose-Dick, seems to work for him. That's another option.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Young'in, here's my 2 cents.

Either OO buck or 4Buck out of a 12 gauge with 2 3/4" to 3 1/2" will work for coyotes. The longer the shell, typically the more pellets you get. Not always, you can get 3" with 1 3/4 oz. of shot and 3 1/2" with 1 3/4 oz. of shot, bot have the same amount of pellets if they're the same shot size.
Anyway, 3 1/2" shell typically DON"T have the same amount of gun powder as 2 3/4" making them slower, they typically increase the amount of powder to compensate for the added weight of the shot, thus giving you about the same pellet speed. As you can see, I have been stating "Typically", you can buy some high velocity shells that will shot faster than the normal shells and most of the time the muzzle velocity will be stated on the box. An average muzzle for a 12 ga. shotgun is between 1200 - 1450 fps, even at 1200, this is plenty of speed to kill coyotes out to 60 yds with OO, 4B or Dead Coyote loads, but the longer shells will give more pellets in the kill zone assuming you havbe the gun properly choked. The only way to know how many pellets you will have in the kill zone, is to pattern your gun with different chokes and at different yardages with different shells and shot size. One thing to remember, muzzle velocity and down range velocity are two different things, down range velocity is whats most important for killing something unless your at point blank range, heavier pellets will retain their velocity longer than lighter pellets, thus shoting a little flatter and retaining ft/lbs of energy longer. Good Luck!!

I personally perfer 3 1/2" Dead Coyote loads.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

some guns dont allow for a tight restricted choke tube while shooting buck shot.. my mossberg says not to have x-full tubes when shooting bckshot.. must be too much pressure on the barrell.. they say if shooting buckshot you must shoot a more open choke like modified...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

#4Buck:
I shoot the Winchester Super-X (XB124), 12gauge, 2 3/4", @ 1325fps, w/ 27 pellets. I also shoot the Win Supreme (X12XCMB5), 12gauge, 3", @ 1210fps, w/41 pellets. They also have the 3 1/2" (XB12L4), 12 gauge, @ 1050, w/54 pellets.

You can see the difference in speed>>>1325>1210>1050...
This is my point as to why you want speed. You can go with the 54 pellets, but if you have one hang up out there and you don't have a back up rifle, the extra speed will get you there. what good would the 54 pellets be if they can't get there. I'd rather have fewer pellets and have the reach.

Granted this is just one company and you can choose other companies with different speeds. But basicly from these fps readings, they would have virtually the same amount of powder. 

That brings me up to a different subject. If you're a pu$$ like me, I'm not a fan of getting kicked to crap. It isn't bad with an auto, but put the same rounds through a pump and you'll know what i mean. If you're worried about the hit more than watching the target you'll miss.

Bloodyblinddoors,
No Hard feeling ever, I know it is just an expression of ones thoughts.
Turkey? What? wrong board. To answer the question though they focus on pellet number is because they are close and you're trying to kill a bird with a small kill zone. So the more pellets you have in that small kill zone the better. I know this is a totally different answer from above. choke size matters. Range matters. Target matters. The head/neck region on a turkey is also pretty well exposed. A coyote you have to punch through some fur, ribs/skull, then finally the vitals. speed kills.

I had to look up a winchester extended range Hi-density turkey loads, for example #5 shot: 
2 3/4, 3, & 3 1/2" are all at 1225fps. not a bad speed representation pretty even.

Also extending your effective range with 3 1/3", with more pellets, it will actually open up quicker/faster, more pellets to bump into allowing for a larger pattern. You only need one pellet to kill a coyote.

I hope i've clarified some things and opened up more question. sorry for such a long post, but i had to rebutle. Thanks for listening. The take home message is "SPEED KILLS".
xdeano


----------

